
G Suite security controls for OAuth apps whitelisting - nealmueller
https://www.blog.google/products/g-suite/manage-access-third-party-apps-new-g-suite-security-controls/
======
nealmueller
The gif says it all. See which apps access your business data and limit access
to the ones you trust.

